# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Higher Education .. In the Rockies

## Homer

Three days of education of opticianry (May 3 - 5)  in a beautiful setting that is family friendly.  Estes Park, Colorado, will be host for the 1st annual Rocky Mountain Summit.  Nationally known speakers, Advanced Pre-requisite Courses, and an new course developed by Prof. Edward DeGennaro for management personnel.

For more information contact:  rmsummit@airbits.com

Make it part of your family vacation!

Developed by the Opticians Association of Colorado in cooperation with other professional groups.

See: http://www.estesnet.com/ 
:cheers:     :cheers:     :cheers:

----------

